# good cottage core themed villagers?



## PugLovex (Jun 7, 2020)

so as i’m trying to reach a cottage core town, there are some villagers i’d like to get rid of.

i’m mainly thinking chrissy, francine, and nana (possibly lolly but i’m still thinking on that but most likely not) mainly because they REALLY don’t fit. so i guess i’ll be looking for a new snooty peppy and normal!

i already had timbra in mind for a snooty, but comment your suggestions!


----------



## lulu9956 (Jun 7, 2020)

Maple and Fauna would both be excellent options for a normal villager!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jun 7, 2020)

Deirdre for Uchi!


----------



## nenka (Jun 7, 2020)

Here are my suggestions!
Snooty: Purrl, Pecan or Robin
Peppy: Cheri, Maddie or Winnie
Normal: Bea, Fauna, Maple, Molly or Sylvana


----------



## cIementine (Jun 7, 2020)

i think a lot of the deer are good options !! fauna, beau, deirdre, etc. and o'hare is quite cottagecore with his little straw hat !!


----------



## peachybam (Jun 7, 2020)

for snooty i would suggest vivan or pecan, and for normal goldie or fauna!


----------



## michan (Jun 7, 2020)

Poppy is a great normal choice


----------



## maddong (Jun 7, 2020)

i think stella is super cute and not too common for normal!


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

i recommend fauna, maple, poppy, goldie, pecan, deirdre or beau! i think they’d fit in nicely ;;


----------



## Luella (Jun 7, 2020)

Everyone else has made good suggestions. Not one of the personalities you mentioned, but I feel like Papi would make for a really lovely Lazy villager in a cottage-themed island. Has an interesting pop of colors and isn't super common to be used.


----------



## spacewalker (Jun 7, 2020)

hmm, depending on if you wanna go more flowery or mountain foresty with it, maybe avery? a lot of the eagles could fit with the latter


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

thanks for suggestions!
i already have beau, i used to have fauna but didn’t care for her so i let her go. same with maddie but that was a regret, haha!


----------



## easybake (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobie is a cute lil grandpa that’s perfect for cottagecore tbh


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 8, 2020)

I think besides those that you already had, I think these villagers fit the cottagecore theme:
Poppy
Maple
Celia
Pierce
Molly 
Lily
Deirdre
Erik
Bunnie
Gala
Bill
Papi
Savannah
Teddy
Goose
Billy 
Dobie 
Chevre 
Nan
Sherb
Pashmina
Bonbon
Baabara
Stella


----------



## asuka (Jun 8, 2020)

pippy
teddy
maple
gabi
chief
apollo
beau
carmen 
bones
bunnie
coco
daisy
eunice
fang 
fauna
felicity
purrl 
mitzi 
grizzly
joey 
kiki 
molly
tutu 
olive
poppy
punchy
rolf 
ruby
rudy 
twiggy
midge
vesta
winnie 
zell 
wolfgang 
dierdre


----------



## Dreamies (Jul 13, 2021)

My island currently for cottagecore is, fauna,sherb,molly,Joey,Erick,Maple,Dobie, and Tad my baby. I did a lot of campsite hunting. Still working on the island though

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2021



asuka said:


> pippy
> teddy
> maple
> gabi
> ...


Totally agree!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2021



easybake said:


> Dobie is a cute lil grandpa that’s perfect for cottagecore tbh


Oh my gosh yessssss


----------



## Stikki (Jul 14, 2021)

Cottagecore just isn't cottagecore without Fauna


----------



## Corrie (Jul 14, 2021)

Fauna, Sylvanna, Maddie and Maple for sure! Their nice brown colours scream cottagecore, at least for me.


----------

